# Do you own any orchestral scores?



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you own any orchestral scores to your favorite works?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a whole shelf-full of scores. Not necessarily 'favourite' works, but ones I've studied or been especially interested in over the years.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Do .pdf files from IMSLP count? If so, then yes.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Back in the day, when I was naive and foolish, I used to borrow scores from the music library at my University. After trying to follow Mahler`s First on a score, I gave up!!

Lesson learned: remedial music reading doesn`t cut it on some works!

I used to own the scores for symphonies 5,6,8 and 9 of Schubert, and gave them away to a friend.

Since, other than peeking at some of the sheet music my daughter brings from Band, I steer clear of reading music.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I have shelves of them, though I can't afford more at the moment.

They fall into three categories:

ones to help me get to know pieces of music better (eg Mahler 6 or Beethoven string quartets) or to get to know composers' oeuvre better (eg Henze)

ones to sing from (yes - how pretentious, when I was in a choir I would buy, and sing from, the full scores while my colleagues would make do with the hired vocal scores; as a result I have an excellent collection, including John Adams's _Harmonium_, Honegger's _Jeanne d'Arc_ as well as more conventional repertoire such as Tippett's _A child of our time_)

ones bought just because I like the music and the scores are interesting visually (Stockhausen's _Gruppen_, Penderecki _Dies irae_ oratorio, Lachenmann _Accanto_ - well, I thought the latter would be, but it turned out to be a crap photocopy of the composer's very untidy manuscript; shame on Breitkopf and Haertel).


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Do .pdf files from IMSLP count? If so, then yes.


Absolutely not.

I only have a few, the Rite of Spring in full orchestral score, and piano reductions of Firebird, Petrushka, and the Rite. I also have the Liszt reductions of all the Beethoven Symphonies. Whenever I come into more disposable $$$ I intend to start buying Wagner operas.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have Beethoven's Symphonies 5, 6 and 7. I couldn't afford the 9th at the time.

If you count baroque "orchestra," I have a number of baroque pieces with basso continuo, though I confess I can't follow that very well. To me the little numbers don't equate visually to the full harpsichord I am hearing.

And of course I have a _lot_ of keyboard and organ pieces.

I can't play any of it. Well, I can muddle through some of the piano, but it would be excruciating to anyone having to hear it.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't often buy them, but I have Brahms's and Dvorak's symphonies.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

No, I can't stand trying to follow a full score.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I'd like to have some printed scores, but since I have no money, all I have are scores from IMSLP. I get lost fairly quickly on some of them, such as Strauss' "Also Sprach Zarathustra," but I was able to follow Tchaikovsky's fourth symphony very easily.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I have Mahler's first five symphonies (which I bought during my Mahler phase), as well as mini scores of a few Beethoven symphonies I found in a "free pile" in the music building here. I like following full scores, but I usually just use the ones in our music library.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I have Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez (reduction for 1 piano and guitar) and the full score for his Concierto Madrigal, and that is it. Eventually I may get more...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have a score of Berlioz symphony fantastique, Bruckner's 6th, Suk Asrael, and Gliere's symphony number 3, as well as a compillation of samples called "The Norton Scores". But most of these are borrowed, I've just had them for a long time and the owner has more scores than he can deal with so he hasn't pestered me for them back.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

clavichorder said:


> ...a compillation of samples called "The Norton Scores".


Thanks to my wife, I have this collection in the household.

I looked a little deeper at the study scores _I_ acquired, and surprised myself with the number...

Study-scores:
Beethoven Symphonies 5-6-7-8-9
Wagner Operas Tristan und Isolde & Götterdämmerung
Tchaikovsky Symphonies 4-5-6
Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade
R. Strauss Tone Poems Till Eulenspiegel, Also Sprach Zarathustra, Ein Heldenleben, Don Juan, Tod und Verklarung, Don Quixote
Rachmaninoff Piano Concertos 1-2-3
Violin Concertos by- Sibelius, Elgar, and Glazunov

Pocket-scores:
Berlioz Harold in Italy (signed by Erich Leinsdorf) and Symphonie Fantastique
Bizet Carmen Suites 1 & 2
Tchaikovsky Swan Lake complete (rendered in two volumes) and Violin Concerto
Bruckner Symphonies 5 & 8 (Nowak)
Mahler Symphony 5
Shostakovich Symphonies 5 & 10
Prokofiev Violin Concerto 1
Holst Planets

Podium-score: Herold Zampa Overture


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a lot of scores and would like to have more, simply because every time I hear pieces, something new pops out, and I want to remember was so special about what I heard; or I'll read a book about a piece and want to highlight and notate what's happening musically before I forget it; or I'll hear someone point out special passages, and I'll want to remember what they said. 

I just finished marking up the score to Holst's Planets. I found out there's a lot there that goes by too fast for me to catch unless it's written down.


----------

